# NOS ADC Motor (L91-4003)



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Prestonv said:


> I'm in the process of purchasing a "new old stock" ADC L91-4003 motor. I have some pictures of them and there is no wear or tear on the motor, but the build date is from 1997 (12+ years ago). There is a small bit of surface rust on the shafts (it is double ended). But the end surfaces are clean and look unused.
> 
> Is there any reason to be concerned about the age of the motor if it was just sitting on the shelf?
> 
> ...


Hi Prest,

I wouldn't be concerned. I've used motors older than that  Look it over and post up some pictures. And as far as upgrades, I don't know, shouldn't matter to you. Might be better off with the oldie-but-goodie than a recent one 

Regards,

major


----------



## Prestonv (Aug 25, 2010)

Major:

Thanks. I'm still waiting on some more photos ... but the photos are quite large (file size). I think I need to shrink them down.

But the photos do look good.

Preston


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I wouldn't be concerned, I have a used ADC FB1-4001a that was built in 1996, used for a over a year, garaged, then brought back into service by me last year.


----------

